# Paracord Christmas Giveaway



## Joker (Dec 17, 2010)

***MERRY CHRISTMAS*** Congrats  to "stowe" on winning this . hope you all have a great Christmas!
 want to give a little back for the holidays 

what I have are paracord survival bracelets . I will give the winner 2 of any size and color bracelets with 2 matching key-chains shipped free ! I have about 35 colors to choose from 

just post up and I will pick a winner on monday night (12/20)at 8:00pm 

here are some I have made


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you Joker Put me in and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you and please put my name in.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice bracelets! Put me in please!
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## steve campbell (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you and please put my name in.  Merry Christmas


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will take a shot at it.  Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 17, 2010)

Add me please, Thanks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah what the heck...put me in as well!   Thanks


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking good!  Very kind gesture - please add me too!


----------



## Bruz (Dec 17, 2010)

Holiday Spirit! It's a great thing. 

Please add me to the list.  

Robert


----------



## gahusker (Dec 17, 2010)

put me on the list. would be cool to have one!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank You-Put me in.


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 17, 2010)

nice gesture


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 17, 2010)

count me in.........Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2010)

I`d like a chance. Thank you kindly.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 17, 2010)

Put me in also please.


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, very kind


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2010)

Very cool.  Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Royce , thats a nice jesture . I 'd like a chance at them . Thank you and merry christmas. Scott


----------



## win270wsm (Dec 17, 2010)

Put me in please! I know some folks(teenage daughters) that are really wanting some of these!


----------



## biker13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Add my name to the list Thanks


----------



## guitarman64 (Dec 17, 2010)

put me in please


----------



## death-from-above (Dec 17, 2010)

Those are really cool.  Put me in , please.  If you don't mind , pm me how much you sell them for.  I know some folks that would love to have one of those, including me.  Thank you and Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## Rev.432 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the chance to get one of the bracelets you made.
Merry Christmas.
God Bless!


----------



## Papa Steve (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## gobbler getter (Dec 17, 2010)

add me to the list thankyou


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Add one more please, Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## Shug (Dec 17, 2010)

Please enter me...Thanks


----------



## knifeman6785 (Dec 17, 2010)

Please stick my name in the hat,sir. Thanks


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice, put me in.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## beretta (Dec 18, 2010)

Me too please.


----------



## Chris92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Add me into please an thanks.Merry Christmas


----------



## Brad Singley (Dec 18, 2010)

Joker,  Thank you for the kind gesture!  I would love to have my name thrown in the hat as well buddy.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you for this. Please add my name to the hat.

Scott


----------



## Murphy (Dec 18, 2010)

Add me Please Thanks for giving....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome Joker!!! put me in the drawing please and thank you!!!  
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Badgirl101 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please put me in there!!!
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice! Please put me in the drawing box.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Dec 18, 2010)

been wanting one for a while 
include me  too please


----------



## depthsoftheC (Dec 18, 2010)

add me too please


----------



## Sic 'Em (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice, count me in!


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 18, 2010)

add me thanks


----------



## jimmellow (Dec 18, 2010)

Please put my name in the hat too.
Jimmellow


----------



## 2789britt (Dec 18, 2010)

put me in


----------



## gdog25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please put my name in the hat. Merry Christmas!


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 18, 2010)

Ad me to the list


----------



## QTurn (Dec 18, 2010)

Add me too please!!


----------



## hpurvis (Dec 18, 2010)

Me too. Thanks


----------



## bristol_bound (Dec 18, 2010)

Very thoughtful of you Sir, I would love to be included.
Merry Christmas


----------



## dllewal (Dec 18, 2010)

You have to love the Spirit of Christmas, please add my name to the list also.


----------



## secondseason (Dec 18, 2010)

Add my name as well please.  Thank you!!


----------



## creekbender (Dec 18, 2010)

Please add my name to the list . Thanks and merry christmas


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Dec 19, 2010)

please  put my name in the hat too


----------



## mrkrgr (Dec 19, 2010)

Please include me as well.  And I will say it Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 19, 2010)

Add me & Merry Christmas!


----------



## deadend (Dec 19, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2010)

Please add me. Thanks


----------



## frcarter (Dec 19, 2010)

*paracord*

really like your work, and this is a super nice gift. toss my name in the hat. thnaks, frcarter


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 19, 2010)

Please add me as well. 

Thank you


----------



## dirtroad (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks in advance,put me in.


----------



## 300rum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank's for the giveaway, please include me.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am in Please.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 19, 2010)

Toss my hat in the ring  Thank you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity! Add my name to the list please


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 19, 2010)

me three!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2010)

I think my grandsons would love them ... put me down for the drawing.
Gabby


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been wanting one of those.  Put my name in the hat please.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## rydert (Dec 20, 2010)

add my name.I would love to have one!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

Those sure look good.  Put my name in the hat also.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, if its not too late add me. Thanks!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 20, 2010)

throw my name in.  Thanks!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Plz add me and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## one hogman (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Add my name to the list, and Merry Christmas !


----------



## dhepler (Dec 20, 2010)

I would be honored to have one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Add me too!  Thanks & Merry Christmas!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Dec 20, 2010)

Very cool thing to do! Add me please


----------



## grizzley30814 (Dec 20, 2010)

This is great, wish I could find the time to do something like this for everyone. We were just told today we start twelves. 

Put me in there also. 

Thank you


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 20, 2010)

Please consider us.  My fiancé and I would love one.


----------



## kno3mike (Dec 20, 2010)

Please add me to the list too.....and send me a pm on the price to order a few.....Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## stowe (Dec 20, 2010)

I would love to be in the drawing


----------



## Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

time is running out ,only a little over an hour left . better get in while you can!


----------



## bracefxr (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the Give-A-Way..please enter me !!


----------



## Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

and the winner is .............


*stowe*   post #80 congratulations 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone  
*


----------



## stowe (Dec 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> and the winner is .............
> 
> 
> *stowe*   post #80 congratulations
> ...



No way to say thanks enough. What a nice thing I hope you and everyone else has a merry xmas


----------



## Gumswamp (Dec 20, 2010)

*Paracord Bracelets*

That was very kind of you.  Didn't see your posting until it was too late to enter.  Could you please pm me as to how I might purchase some of these.

Merry Christmas
Gumswamp


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in, but even if I win (fat chance) pm me about purchase price.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Dec 22, 2010)

Please add my name.  Cool stuff!!


----------



## stowe (Dec 31, 2010)

*One more thank you*

I just gotta say thanks one more time. I got the bracelets in the mail today and they are cool, my boy and I both have them on now. What a cool thing for Joker to do.


----------



## Joker (Dec 31, 2010)

stowe said:


> I just gotta say thanks one more time. I got the bracelets in the mail today and they are cool, my boy and I both have them on now. What a cool thing for Joker to do.



no problem , hope you guys like them and had a Merry Christmas


----------

